# 460 farmall



## cmh (Jan 24, 2016)

i have a 460 farmall the hydraulic fluid is really milky will this make the t/a not work properly? how much fluid does it take and how many drain plugs are there? thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello cmh,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The milky fluid is water contaminated, and in this cold weather the water can freeze and cause hydraulic systems to stop working. So, change the fluid when the weather warms up, or in a heated enclosure.

There are three drain plugs. 1) A large one toward the rear, 2) A forward facing square headed plug just behind the torque tube mating seam, and 3) A recessed head plug on the underside of a sloping plate that runs crosswise to the tractor. This v-sloping plate is mounted using eight bolts, just pull this plug. 
___________________________________________________________

The transmission and differential case (also reservoir for Hydra-Touch system) Approximately 10 gal. Keep the lubricant up to the level of the cap screw opening in the hex head plug. 

The independent power take-off housing takes 2 qts. Drain the rear unit and replace with approved lubricant each time the transmission oil is changed. Remove the drain plug, filler cap/vent plug and bushing, and the level plug...refill to the height of the level plug. 
_____________________________________________________________

Also clean the breather cap. Wash in kerosene, dip in engine lubricating oil and replace after wiping off excess oil. 
_________________________________________________________ 

I would strongly suggest changing your filter also. Its on the right side under the plate with six bolts. There's a metal screen and a paper filter. Note that the plate is spring loaded so watch yourself when it comes off. 

There is also a procedure for draining the fluid out of the hydraulic pump, and then for bleeding the air out of the system. You need to get an operator's/maintenance manual for your tractor.


----------

